# My first build is 98% done.



## Bunker (Feb 7, 2009)

*http://picasaweb.google.com/Bunky39/Trains02#*

These are shots of my progress and some photos I took and captured for reference. (The M&PP, and the #4 Shay I shot).


The Engine is a Bachman Spectrum 4-4-0 shipped all black, the boxcar is a USA Trains D&RG, flatcar is an LGB, the "Conductor's Car #1" was scratch built from a prototype photo in a Civil War train book.


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Now that is nice.
I really like the engine, great job.
Thanks for sharing.
Rick Marty


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice modeling work. I'm not sure but I think your "mystery valve" is a mechanical water injector. Maybe someone who knows those things better than I will explain it.


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

That's a really nice train you have there, Bunker.

I really like the inspection car.

Take care,

Matt


----------



## cvngrr (Apr 28, 2008)

Those are nice!


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Looks great, David. Those arches in the windows really sit it off nicely. Winn is correct--that bit of hardware next to the wheels is the crosshead water pump. They were very common up until the 1880s when steam injectors became reliable enough to be trusted. Many locos of the 1870s and 1880s had both. Here's a link to a recent discussion on these pumps. 









Here's a version of the crosshead pump between the #1 and #2 driver, along with the steam injector between the #2 and #3 driver (on the left), both feeding the boiler through two separate check valves. 

Keep the photos coming. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Bunker (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks for the reference Kevin. My "Pictorial Civil War Railroads" book shows a Baldwin built in 1864 with "two boiler check valves...the forward boiler check valve was a part of the cold water crosshead pump, while the check valve behind it was connected to the delivery pipe of a steam injector." Whatever all that means. 

I don't have access to post photos I suppose, so I'll continue to post on my WebAlbum. 

Thanks all for the encouragement. 

Dave


----------



## trainbuffjr (Jan 11, 2008)

Thats an awesome looking train Dave! You did a great job. Thanks for posting pictures of it.

Aaron
Loyet Logging Company


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Nice work, thanks for sharing this with us. The train set looks great and it's not often we see this period modeled.
The Bachmann trains give us lots of opportunity to get creative.
Thanks again,
Harvey.


----------



## btlnco (Jul 24, 2010)

looks great! 
Im looking into a 1/32 scale indoor layout of the civil war era, should be doable. im thinking of taking a big hauler and cutting it down well more of just using the wheels, drive train, and some other parts.. to make a 4-4-0. as for the cars, i have a O scale BTS flat and house car. i can scale them up to 1/32nd basicly scratch build everything lol.. i want to lay my own trackwith either O gauge scale track or maybe some code 100 HO track to make the rail look right. I'll be focusing on the city point line,lots of operation, details, buildings, and railroad/marine stuff. In 1/32nd scale a box car is only 3"x9" long 
and the plastic civil war army men are the same scale.. no worries about soldiers to carry to the front  

a couple of questions, How did you make your trucks? im thinking i need to make my woodbeam trucks.. and a source for pin and link couplers? 

cheers 
jase


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

that is a nice modellers work! 
the artillery, is that scratchbuilt, or what brand?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave, 
Nice pix. I noticed the TC symbol there, you an old trucker? I was in from 67-70. Germany for two years, then Nam, ran convoys from Qui Nhon to Pleiku.


----------

